

Small problem - kimfuh

A friend of mine once told me that a person who explains himself well will never be wrong.<p>I have an idea. I think it's good. In fact, I think it's absolutely amazing! And everyone i've brought on board believes this as well.<p>Now here's my problem. What if I just explain the project well? How do I know if i'm really on to something great or if i'm just explaining my way towards absolute disaster and disappointment?
======
asolove
Build it and see if anyone pays you for it.

------
vanishing
I disagree, mainly because all of science is based on the idea that this is
not true. But I suppose you could try asking someone who explains things
better than you.

------
oomkiller
Make it public, don't be afraid to share your ideas. Ideas are a dime a dozen,
people that have the work ethic to bring them to fruition are few an far
between.

------
jodrellblank
Test it.

Ask everyone what problems they can think of. Look to historically similar
things. Look to known human biases and see if you are falling to any of them.
See if anyone is confident enough that they will put their money where their
mouth is and bet on it succeeding if done as described. If you're still
confident, build it ( note that lack of immediate success may not prove the
idea is a bad one - maybe implementation or marketing).

You want to know if your model is a good model of reality then you need to
test it against reality - but actually trying it might be the easiest way
first, depending on what the idea is.

